# Phragmipedium besseae



## Tom499 (Aug 15, 2018)

If I could only pick one species to grow, it would be this one.



Phragmipedium besseae by tom_499, on Flickr



Phragmipedium besseae by tom_499, on Flickr


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 15, 2018)

Very pretty. Mine's enjoying semi-hydro as well, but not blooming at the moment.


----------



## blondie (Aug 16, 2018)

Very nice a lovely colour nice to see, a local person growing phrags as well


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 16, 2018)

Lovely one!


----------



## Peru (Aug 16, 2018)

nice!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2018)

Yay besseae!


----------



## Achamore (Aug 18, 2018)

Good one. Was told by a grower in Germany though to avoid using the clear pots, because that black scum you see there inside is toxic (he said) to the roots. And the black scum only occurs in the clear pots basically, because of the sunlight getting through. So I have slowly been shifting over to non-clear pots when re-potting.


----------



## StreetVariety (Aug 19, 2018)

Achamore said:


> Good one. Was told by a grower in Germany though to avoid using the clear pots, because that black scum you see there inside is toxic (he said) to the roots. And the black scum only occurs in the clear pots basically, because of the sunlight getting through. So I have slowly been shifting over to non-clear pots when re-potting.


Dead algae is toxic? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2018)

If something prevents air exchange it can suffocate the roots at the very least, and as it decays it could give off chems that hurt roots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2018)

Very nice one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice one!


----------

